# Flüssigmetall



## MickHH (3. Oktober 2018)

*Flüssigmetall*

Moin... Ich wollte meine Graka unter Wasser setzen.

Dazu kommt der Eiswolf GPX von Alphacool für die Vega 64.

Num die Frage, kann ich für die Gpu Flüssigmetall nehmen oder bekomme ichdann Schwierigkeiten mit dem Metall der Backplate von der Kühlung?

Sollte man lieber normale Paste nehmen. 

Ausserdem interessiert mich wie effizient diese Kühlung ist und mit wieviel Grad besser sie die Graka kühlen kann

Danke


----------



## HisN (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall*

Du kannst LM benutzen, was Dir passieren kann ist: DAS LM trocknet aus, und der Kühler geht eine dauerhafte Verbindung mit der GPU ein^^


----------



## EyRaptor (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall*

Wenn überhaupt Flüssigmetall auf Vega, dann nur auf einem gemoldeten Chip, da bei den anderen der extrem empfindliche Interposer frei liegt.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall*

Kann hier EyRaptor nur zustimmen. Ich habs auf unmolded probiert und es war echt nervig das zeug aufzutragen. Hab jetzt normale Paste drauf und es war die Temperaturdifferenz und vor allem das hohe Risiko definitiv nicht wert.


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole: *Sie trocknet nicht. * Bestenfalls könnte man von aushärten sprechen, aber es gibt keine  verundstenden Bestandteile.
> 
> Erfahrungen über Zeiträume von vier bis acht Wochen habe ich quasi gar  keine. Privat nutze ich Flüssigmetall intensiv, aber da gucke ich dann  frühestens nach 1-2 Jahren unter den Kühler. Komplett fest ist es dann  selten, komplett flüssig aber auch nicht immer. In der Redaktion nutzen  wir Flüssigmetall wegen der schwierigen Handhabung nur selten, in der  Regel als Referenzprodukt in Tests von Wärmeleitmitteln. Da ist es dann  aber nur wenige Stunden aufgetragen. Oberflächliche verfärbungen an  Kupferböden treten trotzdem auf, aber es bleibt flüssig.





PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Mit blankem Kupfer legiertes Flüssigmetall  ist weiterhin ein Metall und somit nicht in Isopropanol lösbar. *Es  handelt sich eben nicht um eine eingetrocknete Paste*, normalerweise  sollte auch *die Wärmeleitfähigkeit nicht unter dem Prozess leiden.* Man  kann den Kühler mittels Bügeleisen soweit erwärmen, dass es wieder  flüssig ist oder eben abschleifen. Bei mir war das Material bislang  immer so weich dass ich maximal mit einem Plastikgegenstand kratzen  musste, meist reicht gründliches Reinigungen mit Tüchern. Soll im  Anschluss ein normales Wärmeleitmittel benutzt werrden, poliere ich  normalerweise nochmal nach – Aluminiumoxid basierte Wärmeleitpasten  geben teilweise sehr gute Polierpasten ab.




Kann ich beides bestätigen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sah/sieht es bei meinen vernickelten *und* unvernickelten (pure copper) Wasserkühlern aus.

Von "CPU mitsamt Kühler aus der Sockelhalterung gerissen" keine Spur, trotzdem würde ich das Prozedere nur bei nicht verlöteten Intel Prozessoren durchziehen. Stichwort "Köpfen".


----------

